# Is surface a synonym for touchscreen ?



## Alain De Vos (Apr 1, 2020)

Does M$ MS surface involves revolutionary technology or on hardware level or on software level. 
Or is it nothing more than marketing buzz for already existing touchscreen ?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 1, 2020)

It's a brand name. Nothing more.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Apr 1, 2020)

Marketing buzz - I think it is still a tablet but I think comes with a keyboard doesn't it? Nothing Microsoft does is revolutionary in terms of software, except for creating ever worse user interfaces


----------



## kpedersen (Apr 1, 2020)

I really liked the hardware of their ARM based Windows RT tablet but I think that it was absolutely criminal of them to lock it down all the way to the landfill.

In all honesty I am fairly fatigued by all consumer hardware manufacturers these days. They are all so uninteresting.


----------



## xtremae (Apr 1, 2020)

They also sell headphones under the same (premium?) brand but yeah... I think it's just a brand name.


----------



## ShelLuser (Apr 14, 2020)

Alain De Vos said:


> Does M$ MS surface involves revolutionary technology or on hardware level or on software level.


Late reaction, I'm well aware, but I came across this post while looking for more interesting articles on the subject. And well.. couldn't resist 

Yes, it's a brand name but - in my opinion anyway - it's also something decently special in its own right. I've been using a Surface Pro X since a few weeks, provided by work due to the current situation, and I am honestly impressed with the hardware and how it definitely seems tailor made for Windows usage. Now, I don't have much laptop experience (I prefer my desktop) nor have I worked with many laptops but even so...  

This thing is seriously thin and light, battery duration allows me to use it for at least one whole day and I'm plain out impressed with the feel and touch of the (seriously thin) keyboard (which is also used as cover). And don't get me started on the pen which is 'embedded' in the keyboard, a pen isn't something new for the Surface series it's definitely something I started to appreciate _a lot_, it's simply unheard how small and precise I can scribble things down within reports and other Office documents.

In a way it's almost like carrying around a paper notebook.  Alas..  this particular model has some limits; due to its ARM processor it can't run regular Intel based software without an emulation. So you're limited to 32bit software only. Which doesn't have to be much of a problem, depending on your usage of course. One way or the other this critter is plain out ideal for office work.

All in all...  yah, it's a brand but it's also quite different. I use a two in one laptop myself (the kind of laptop where you can fold the keyboard behind the screen so that it mimics a tablet) and having the option to actually remove the keyboard and then use the device as a regular tablet (sometimes together with a stylus to prevent fingerprints) is definitely something I got quite addicted to


----------



## Alain De Vos (Apr 14, 2020)

The ARM might have been a design choice based on power consumption,weight,thickness.
I don't think 64bit is necessary to browse the internet or run a spreadsheet.


----------

